# Problème ports usb macbook pro 2011



## lisapnct (15 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouvelle dans le monde des macbook je viens vous demander votre aide pour résoudre un problème que je rencontre avec mon macbook pro 13 de début 2011.
Lorsque je branche une clef usb, une souris, un iphone ou tout autre périphérique dans un des ports usb du macbook, rien ne se passe ! Je ne trouve pas mon périphérique dans finder ni nulpart ailleurs... En revanche, j'ai une souris qui ne fonctionne pas quand je la branche mais qui s'allume comme si tout était normal, ce qui me fait dire que les ports usb ne sont peut être pas "morts". 
Après quelques recherches sur le net, j'ai effectué un reset de la PRAM sans succès. J'ai également essayé de réinitialiser le SMC mais soit je ne m'y suis pas bien prise, soit ça n'a pas fonctionné non plus. 
Je passe donc un appel au secours en espérant qu'un d'entre vous puisse m'aider à trouver une solution à ce problème...

Merci à vous


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2015)

Salut

Quelle version du système as-tu sur ce Mac?
Je te conseillerai de commencer par faire une réinstallation :
Démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis demander la réinstallation du système.
Ça prend 2 3 heures et tes programmes et données ne seront pas touchés.

@+


----------



## lisapnct (15 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

D'abord merci de ta réponse. Je suis sous Yosemite 10.10.5. Je vais tenter une réinstallation mais je ne pourrai pas le faire avant ce week end parce qu'actuellement ma connexion est trop mauvaise on me demande 20h pour effectuer la manip...
J'ai oublié de préciser que je venais de récupérer ce mac. En fait on me l'a donné sans l'avoir remis à zéro donc j'ai effacé le disque depuis le mode recovery puis j'ai réinstallé l'os mais je n'ai pas eu le reflexe de tester les ports usb avant la manip donc je ne sais pas si le problème était déjà présent ou si il fait suite à la réinstallation du système qui dans ce cas se serait peut être mal déroulée. Pensez vous que c'est possible ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2015)

Difficile à dire comme cela. Fais déjà une réinstallation.


----------



## lisapnct (15 Septembre 2015)

ok merci je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Septembre 2015)

En attendant, tu peux passer les tests matériels : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201257


----------



## lisapnct (16 Septembre 2015)

Je n'arrive pas à lancer AHT. Quand je démarre en maintenant la touche D enfoncée rien ne se passe...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2015)

Probablement parce que ta machine a été livrée avec des DVD.
Dans ce cas tu dois passer par le DVD n°2 (cf le lien que jean a indiqué ci dessus).


----------



## lisapnct (16 Septembre 2015)

Malheureusement je n'ai pas ces DVD. Y'a t-il un autre moyen d'accéder à l'AHT ?


----------



## lisapnct (3 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous car après réinstallation du système (je suis passée à El Capitan), mon problème persiste. Aucun matériel usb n'est détecté par mon macbook pro...
Avez vous une idée d'où ce problème peut venir ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2015)

lisapnct a dit:


> Malheureusement je n'ai pas ces DVD. Y'a t-il un autre moyen d'accéder à l'AHT ?


Ils peuvent se télécharger.
Ici : https://github.com/upekkha/AppleHardwareTest


----------



## lisapnct (3 Octobre 2015)

Merci, je l'ai téléchargé mais je ne comprends pas comment y accéder ensuite ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Si tu regardes :
Menu /A propos de ce Mac/Rapport système/Matériel/USB tu as quoi?


----------

